# Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????



## Tooommy (20. März 2005)

Moin Moin,

möchte mein Garmin GPS 12 mit dem aktuellsten Software-Update versehen (4.60) Update ist schon runtergeladen und befindet sich auf meinem Rechner. Datenkabel für garmin habe ich auch schon.

Nun meine Frage:

Wie muß das garmin GPS 12 eingestellt werden???? Batterien drinlassen??
Benötige ich noch andere Software oder reicht das Update???

Möchte das Gerät nicht kurz vom Urlaub zerschießen.

Vielleicht hat Jirko einen Rat ???  |wavey:


----------



## AndreL (20. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Hi,
du brauchst nur das Update und keine zusätzliche Software. Die Batterien (VOLL) läßt du drin. Den Rest erledigt das Garmin Update Programm.


----------



## Tooommy (20. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Danke für die Info, keine weiteren einstellungen am Gerät selber ???


----------



## Jirko (20. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

hallo tooommy #h

habe an meinem damaligen 12er xl keine update durchgeführt. dürfte aber im normalfall kein problem sein, die neue software raufzuspielen. du solltest lediglich beachten, daß deine batterien voll sind um zu vermeiden, daß während der aktualisierung der saft ausgeht... kann fatale folgen haben!

hab folgendes für die updateprozedur gefunden:


> GARMIN bietet den Service von regelmäßigen Firmware-Updates. Für die Verbindung zum PC benötigt man das PC-Kabel von GARMIN. Das Verfahren, ein Update auf das GPS 12 aufzuspielen, ist recht einfach. Bei den Updates von GARMIN steht immer dabei, von welcher Ursprungs-Version man auf eine andere updaten kann, und darauf muss man unbedingt achten.
> Instructions for uploading the new software to your unit:
> 1.   	Von der "GARMIN Software Download Page" (http://www.garmin.com/support/download.jsp) die self-extracting ZIP-Datei z.B. in Verzeichnis C:\Garm-GPS downloaden.
> 2. 	Datei durch Aufruf entpacken.
> ...


...viel glück tooommy #h


----------



## Tooommy (20. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Na das ist prompte Bedienung Jirko

Wußte doch das da was kommt!!!!!!!!!

Schonen Dank asu Norderstedt bei Hamburg


----------



## Jirko (20. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

hallo tooommy #h

gib mal büdde laut, ob´s funktioniert hat - oki!? dangääää #h


----------



## Blenni (20. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Hallo, ich habe auch ein 12er.  #6 
Aber, was bringt mir ein update? |kopfkrat ? Mehr als navigieren und Wegpunkte markieren kann ich doch dann auch nicht, oder?
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Tooommy (23. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Habt Ihr evtl. Software um Wegpunkte runterzuladen vom Garmin 12 ??? Oder könnt welche Enpfehlen???

Updathe werde ich mal am Wochenende starten


Gruß


----------



## AndreL (23. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Hi, es gibt die Garmin Software Map Source, damit kann man sowohl Daten vom Gerät empfangen und auch auslesen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau ob das Programm mit dem 12er funktioniert. Frag am besten mal hier: www.naviboard.de
dort wirst du sicherlich genauere infos bekommen.


----------



## Tooommy (24. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

Hallo Jirko,

Updathe auf 4.60 Software hat super geklappt dazert ca. 3Minuten. Vielen Dank!!

Bis dann Gruß aus Norderstedt bei Hamburg


----------



## Jirko (24. März 2005)

*AW: Garmin GPS 12 Softwareupdate  ?????*

na büdde tooommy - gratulation #6


----------

